# Kontaktunterbrechung der Soundkarte bei laufendem Betrieb



## DrEvil (23. Dezember 2005)

Joa, hallo ihr anderen, ja also mir is nen ziemliches Missgeschick passiert, wollte meinen joystick an meine Soundkarte stecken und hab dabei die karte im Slot bewegt, soll heißen sie hat so doll gewackelt, dass es zur Kontaktunterbrechung kam (Karte war nich wirklich fest geschraubt)...
blöde Sache - den PC hats zum Glück nich zerlegt, der läuft noch, aber die Karte  nu nimmer...

Hab schon Neuinstallation, Slot wechseln, ausbauen-hochfahren-runterfahren-einbauen probiert... klappt nich
Er scheint die Karte aber prinzipiell zu erkennen, da er festellt, dass neue Hardware da is, man kommt sogar noch bis zur Auswahl und Installation(-svorgang) der Treiber, dann wird aber abgebrochen mit dem Hinweis:

"There was a problem installing this hardware: ...usw. ... An error occured during the installation of the device. Access denied."

Tja - weiß evtl einer Rat? ansonsten geh ich morgen neue Karte kaufen, Weihnachtstage ohne Musik is nich so toll....

Trotzdem vielen Dank an euch!
MfG Eric


----------



## Alexander12 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Vllt. sind beim "rausrutschen" Kontakte verbunden worden und es hat nen Kurzschluss gegeben, könnte eine Ursache sein.


MfG Alexander12


----------

